

Show HN: dcmntr.com - dougbarrett

Hey guys,<p>I am recreating dcmntr.com from what it used to be (a social bug tracking/discussion/documentation tool) to a private bug tracking/task tracking application.<p>I know there are a lot of bug tracking applications out there, but I'm trying to make it super easy to use and not overwhelming for people that want to do basic bug tracking or aren't very computer/technologically saavy.<p>The project is still in heavy development, but if any of you would be brave enough to test it and rip it to pieces, that would be awesome. The website is http://dcmntr.com (short for documenter)<p>Thanks!
======
stevejalim
Clickable <http://dcmntr.com/> (although there's nothing to see - just a sign
up screen)

~~~
dougbarrett
Yup, I need a pitch. I'm building up features, and eventually the login screen
will look similar to how the Gmail login screen will look. I don't want it to
be overwhelming.

~~~
tylerwl
Your app has a very nice design, so you should showcase it by putting a few
screenshots on the homepage! You could show the New Project screen, as well as
populated versions of the Account & Project Dashboards.

~~~
dougbarrett
Thank you! I've been using Twitter Bootstrap since it first came out, so I'm
trying to utilize all of elements it provides.

